# Lionel smoke resister??



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I received a few of these resisters from a fellow member here and want to try one. Do I wrap the wick around the resister and then into the 2 small holes on the bottom of the smoke unit??..Flyer of course..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, what you said. I use them because they are the correct ohms and easier to work
with than that thin wire and I get good smoke out of them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Al, that's what I thought.


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Whoah....I need to know more about these! They fit in the same connection points as the original nichrome wires and you wrap the wick material around it?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, run the legs of the resistor up through the same holes you run the thin wire in top of smoke unit.
I have a video of one of my steamers smoking with a Lionel resistor and I was going to post it but this new format says it is too big of a file. It worked fine in the old format. The resistor barely fits in the smoke box.
But it does fit. You have to bend the legs up as soon as they come out of the resistor. They are much heavier wire than the nichochrome wire so I think they will last longer. Won't burn through as easy. I am going to try
to find my video and see if I can move it to this post.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyernut said:


> I received a few of these resisters from a fellow member here and want to try one. Do I wrap the wick around the resister and then into the 2 small holes on the bottom of the smoke unit??..Flyer of course..
> View attachment 540025


Does this person make them, or are they commercially available? An interesting idea. I will be following this thread.
"Inquiring minds want to know"
Homer T.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, I found my video. And it works. Scroll down to post #71.











27ohm smoke open wire resistor


Here's excellent wick for smoke units, I've used the same kind of stuff for years. 1/4” Round Fiberglass Wick 8 Feet, $8.95 shipped




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyerFan said:


> Does this person make them, or are they commercially available? An interesting idea. I will be following this thread.
> "Inquiring minds want to know"
> Homer T.


They're on ebay, just put in lionel smoke unit resister. I'm watching a group of 10 for $12 bucks right now.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, thanks for the fresh link, I recall when you first posted that video. The volume of smoke is impressive at higher track voltages. I have a lot of experience with those 27 ohm resistors since that is what is in the smoke units of my Legacy engines. It is really easy to char the wick if the wick is not kept wet with smoke fluid. Once the wick chars the volume and duration of smoke will decline and the wick will need to be replaced. To maximize the smoke fluid "wicking" along the wick traveling to the resistor it cannot be pinched or pulled tight. The holes will need to be enlarged and in any event 1/4" may be too large of a diameter for a Gilbert smoke unit. Someone could experiment and see how it works.
The nichrome wire has essentially no mass so its temperature drops as soon as the voltage is reduced as long as the wick is damp. The resistor has much more mass so its temperature drops more slowly requiring the wick be wetter to avoid charring. When installing the wick soak it thoroughly with smoke fluid prior to initial use. Keep it wet! It is best to add more smoke fluid while the engine is still smoking strong, do not let it start to dry out. Also always add some smoke fluid before using the engine if it has sat more than 4 hours. I add between 12 and 20 drops of fluid prior to starting an engine. With the Gilbert unit 6 to 10 drops should work.
In order to completely stop the wick charring I had to stop using SuperSmoke and switch to Challenger which is less viscous. Same scent. 
The track voltage is a constant 14V on my layout but I operate the smoke units on low, reducing the voltage at the resistor somewhat. The smoke volume is still impressive.


----------



## skeeterbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

I personally had better luck using these. I have no affiliation with the seller other than a satisfied buyer. They are pre-wound to about 30 ohms and the nichrome wire ends are glued so the wire doesn't come loose and shift around when you're installing them. It also wrapped around a fiberglass sleeve to prevent the wick from charring from not getting enough fluid. The wick material itself is a cotton like material similar to a round style shoe lace. I drill out the holes in the smoke unit slightly to make it easier for the wick to pass through during installation. I like my engines to smoke well and from my experience that all usually smoke well when operated a 14+ volts. The secret is to get them to put out a decent amount of smoke when operating at more normal speeds which these wicks seem to do. Good luck!








AMERICAN FLYER - "RESTORATION GRADE" Smoke Wick MFG. For Pre-1966 Steamers | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMERICAN FLYER - "RESTORATION GRADE" Smoke Wick MFG. For Pre-1966 Steamers at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've used this wick in 1 smoke unit, but I haven't installed it yet on a loco. It seems to work....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I received my wick material yesterday, and wound it up around the Lionel resister. I installed it temporarily on one of my many test mules and it seems to work very nicely. The wick material I bought is..... candle wick, 1/0 size, unwaxed. It was just over $7 dollars for 30 feet, which included shipping..After eyeing the "professional grade restoration wick" which is posted above, and buying one several weeks ago, I came to the conclusion that if I could find that wick material, I would be in the ball-park.It looks exactly the same..woo-hoo!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Those do look like nice prewound wicks. I tried winding 2 wicks myself. One lasted about 2 seconds. Just a poof of bright light. The coils of wire
can not touch or you get a short. The other one still works but not much smoke. I do like the Lionel resistors. Good smoke and easy to work with.
For wicks I use tiki torch wicks. 1/4 inch wicks. These wicks are made with 4 or 5 strands woven together. I just unwind wick and use one strand..
The tiki torch wicks are fiberglass not cotton. Only costs about 1.50 to rebuild smoke unit including resistor.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just a heads up- maybe. Each time I try to get to the Forum, Malware tries to load! Hoping everyone stays well. DO NOT LIKE this change of the website, either!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I installed 2 of the Lionel resisters in my flyer smoke units and like the results. What I do is drill out the 2 small holes in the smoke unit to make threading the wick a little easier. But before I thread the wick, I cut off about 10 inches of wick from my spool. I then use a small drop of gel instant glue made by lock-tite to glue the wick to the end of the resister, and let it dry. I bend the wires from the resister as close as I can get it as there's not much room inside the flyer smoke unit.I then wrap the wick around the resister until I get to the end of the other side, and again, place a small drop of gel lock-tite to keep the wick in place.I let that dry and re-assemble the unit, keeping the wick nicely soaked with smoke fluid.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like good results. Glad you lke the resistors. I really like them. I hate messing
with the thin wire. Time will tell but I think they will last longer. If so, after we change them over to resistors 
I doubt we will have to mess with the smoke units for the rest of our lives. How much longer do they
need to last? LOL.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Well, I installed 2 of the Lionel resisters in my flyer smoke units and like the results. What I do is drill out the 2 small holes in the smoke unit to make threading the wick a little easier. But before I thread the wick, I cut off about 10 inches of wick from my spool. I then use a small drop of gel instant glue made by lock-tite to glue the wick to the end of the resister, and let it dry. I bend the wires from the resister as close as I can get it as there's not much room inside the flyer smoke unit.I then wrap the wick around the resister until I get to the end of the other side, and again, place a small drop of gel lock-tite to keep the wick in place.I let that dry and re-assemble the unit, keeping the wick nicely soaked with smoke fluid.


Flyernut I was waiting for details on how this process was going to work. Thanks for the details. I think now I feel better about trying it thanks to you and Mopac. 

Kenny


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In using the resistor did you also use the nylon wick to wrap the resistor? The tube wick that comes in the kit.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> In using the resistor did you also use the nylon wick to wrap the resistor? The tube wick that comes in the kit.


Nope, I tried a 1/0 unwaxed candle wick I got on ebay. I think it was around $7 something with free shipping, for 30 feet, and more was available. I just didn't want to buy a larger quantity and not have it work. I was concerned about the "wicking" properties of the wick but so far, so good.


----------

